# So I guess The Elite basically just always book themselves to win?



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

*Re: So I guess the elite basically just always book themeselves to win?*

Brandi is by far the most egregious. The rest were booked as top guys before AEW was a thing and shouldn't be losing for the sake of it. Brandi shouldn't be wrestling in AEW at all.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

*Re: So I guess the elite basically just always book themeselves to win?*

Tony Khan is the booker. They are his stars. Why wouldn't they win? If you take away their backstage roles and just hired them as wrestlers they'd be winning matches and the centerpieces of their divisions and storylines. 

Well except Brandi.


----------



## NascarStan (Mar 26, 2019)

*Re: So I guess the elite basically just always book themeselves to win?*

Brandi winning is dumb but atleast it was not clean

Test of it is fine though, Hangman is a main event talent compared to Sabian and The Bucks winning makes perfect sense


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

*Re: So I guess the elite basically just always book themeselves to win?*

me and @nWo4Lyfe420 have been saying this for some time now, and we have had many many threads shut down because it disagreed with this sub-forums narrative of "AEW DOES NOTHING WRONG." Well... the proofs in the pudding now.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: So I guess the elite basically just always book themeselves to win?*



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Tony Khan is the booker. They are his stars. Why wouldn't they win? If you take away their backstage roles and just hired them as wrestlers they'd be winning matches and the centerpieces of their divisions and storylines.
> 
> Well except Brandi.


Not saying they should be losing a bunch of matches. But as much as folk drill WWE for nepotism and "Vince's favorites" this is just something AEW is going to have to deal with. The Elite and Jericho will win a lot of matches and rightfully so, but some folk are just going to feel like it's WWE booking just with an "Indy" flavor.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

*Re: So I guess the elite basically just always book themeselves to win?*

Can't forget Spears getting the win tonight when he didn't need to get the pin period, and the lame reaction he got any time he was inside the ring.


----------



## sweepdaleg (Jan 30, 2014)

*Re: So I guess the elite basically just always book themeselves to win?*

Tony Khan determines who wins or loses. The only questionable booking is brandi bit I am sure that is just to build up kong. I doubt brandi does much in the womans divisions.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Brandi winning was actually smart and well done


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: So I guess the elite basically just always book themeselves to win?*

Your pay dictates how you get booked. It happened in NWA and the old WWWF and the AWA and WCCW and in Japan and Puerto Rico and WWF and WCW and WWE, any and all independents and still today. You get paid big money so you are getting protected. They are paid that big money to be the draws.

But you know, 30 year old boomers not happy.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

*Re: So I guess the elite basically just always book themeselves to win?*

The answer to this thread whenever it pops up (every 2nd day)

YES

thankskbyeeeeee


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: So I guess the elite basically just always book themeselves to win?*



RapShepard said:


> Not saying they should be losing a bunch of matches. But as much as folk drill WWE for nepotism and "Vince's favorites" this is just something AEW is going to have to deal with. The Elite and Jericho will win a lot of matches and rightfully so, but some folk are just going to feel like it's WWE booking just with an "Indy" flavor.


Vince playing 'favourites' shouldn't even be a criticism against the WWE. He pays Reigns & Rollins salaries in the millions, of course he's going to make them win. It's one of the things Vince does so well in establishing a hierarchy through salaries. It's the paramount of any job market in first world countries.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

*Re: So I guess the elite basically just always book themeselves to win?*

I've been saying it from the start and took shit from marks on here. They're putting MJF's push on hold to try and get a 38 year old WWE reject charisma vacuum over. Anyone who still believes there is any logic behind pushing Shawn Spears as a top star after tonight are lying to themselves. We saw tonight why he never got pushed in WWE, he sucks.

And putting Brandi over anyone is a joke. She's a dime, but she ain't a wrestler lol.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: So I guess the elite basically just always book themeselves to win?*

Brandi didn't win clean tonight. Matter of fact she won in dirty fashion in which was rarely see in woman matches these days. Also Tony Khan is the one that tells them who wins or who loses.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: So I guess the elite basically just always book themeselves to win?*



Desecrated said:


> Vince playing 'favourites' shouldn't even be a criticism against the WWE. He pays Reigns & Rollins salaries in the millions, of course he's going to make them win. It's one of the things Vince does so well in establishing a hierarchy through salaries. It's the paramount of any job market in first world countries.


Ay no arguments with you. My only stance is that with AEW being viewed as a major promotion, they're going to get those super criticisms, especially once TV starts.



Buffy The Vampire Slayer said:


> Brandi didn't win clean tonight. Matter of fact she won in dirty fashion in which was rarely see in woman matches these days. Also Tony Khan is the one that tells them who wins or who loses.


Shane isn't exactly winning matches clean, but folk still hate it. WWE wrestlers aren't booking themselves, but fans still shit on wrestlers for wins they get. AEW fans are just going to have to get used to the nitpicking.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

*Re: So I guess the elite basically just always book themeselves to win?*



kingnoth1n said:


> me and @nWo4Lyfe420 have been saying this for some time now, and we have had many many threads shut down because it disagreed with this sub-forums narrative of "AEW DOES NOTHING WRONG." Well... the proofs in the pudding now.


fpalm No...


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

*Re: So I guess the elite basically just always book themeselves to win?*

the young bucks winning was fine because they are a legit tag team unlike the Rhodes bro, the Lucha Bros won. Kenny winning made sense, heck hangman didn't even squash Kip Sabian here to begin with...


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

By the way for those criticizing the elite you guys do realize right that the WWE had offered them a pretty good deal and they would have been putting them over on their own show think about it


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

*Re: So I guess the elite basically just always book themeselves to win?*



nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> I've been saying it from the start and took shit from marks on here. They're putting MJF's push on hold to try and get a 38 year old WWE reject charisma vacuum over. Anyone who still believes there is any logic behind pushing Shawn Spears as a top star after tonight are lying to themselves. We saw tonight why he never got pushed in WWE, he sucks.
> 
> And putting Brandi over anyone is a joke. She's a dime, but she ain't a wrestler lol.


Shawn is over as fuck, Stop.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

So nepotism is ok in AEW but is shunned in WWE by most this crew? Good to know. And since the most paid should be protected I better never ever hear anyone bitch about another long Lesnar reign again.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

*Re: So I guess the elite basically just always book themeselves to win?*



kingnoth1n said:


> So nepotism is ok in AEW but is shunned in WWE by most this crew? Good to know. And since the most paid should be protected I better never ever hear anyone bitch about another long Lesnar reign again.


yes, its ok in AEW

its a new rule over here


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

*Re: So I guess the elite basically just always book themeselves to win?*

Cody literally took the pin. Are you blind/deaf?.


----------



## oleanderson89 (Feb 13, 2015)

Other than Brandi, the others are over. I will wait and see what the situation is like in two years. If they manage to make three to four big stars by that point, then I would say it is justified that they got these initial wins.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: So I guess the elite basically just always book themeselves to win?*

I have only seen DoN but aren't The Bucks the only ones that are unbeaten? And they get a kayfabe pass as they're the best tag team in wrestling.

Cody just lost. Brandi doesn't count. Kenny lost to Jericho. Page gets a pass as he's being built up to a main event World Championship match. And Marty is MIA but still lost at All In.

Stars need to win and be protected, that's pro wrestling 101. 50/50 booking helps no one unless you're specifically trying to tell a story and build to rematches. This, "woe is me, the sky is falling, how dare THEY win matches!" mode of thinking needs to stop. It's been a whopping 4 SHOWS! You'd have a point if The Elite were Goldberg, Streak Undertaker, Suplex City Brock, RoT Triple H and Super Cena. But they're not. So either get over yourself or find the door. Simple as that.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

*Re: So I guess the elite basically just always book themeselves to win?*



kingnoth1n said:


> So nepotism is ok in AEW but is shunned in WWE by most this crew? Good to know. And since the most paid should be protected I better never ever hear anyone bitch about another long Lesnar reign again.


lol, you came in here talking trash and are mad people don't agree. Calm down.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

*Re: So I guess the elite basically just always book themeselves to win?*



oleanderson89 said:


> Other than Brandi, the others are over. I will wait and see what the situation is like in two years. If they manage to make three to four big stars by that point, then I would say it is justified that they got these initial wins.


Page ain't over at all. Jericho couldn't even get him over tonight.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

*Re: So I guess the elite basically just always book themeselves to win?*



Stormbringer said:


> I have only seen DoN but aren't The Bucks the only ones that are unbeaten? And they get a kayfabe pass as they're the best tag team in wrestling.
> 
> Cody just lost. Brandi doesn't count. Kenny lost to Jericho. Page gets a pass as he's being built up to a main event World Championship match. And Marty is MIA but still lost at All In.
> 
> Stars need to win and be protected, that's pro wrestling 101. 50/50 booking helps no one unless you're specifically trying to tell a story and build to rematches. This, "woe is me, the sky is falling, how dare THEY win matches!" mode of thinking needs to stop. It's been a whopping 4 SHOWS! You'd have a point if The Elite were Goldberg, Streak Undertaker, Suplex City Brock, RoT Triple H and Super Cena. But they're not. So either get over yourself of find the door. Simple as that.


Please don't confuse people with facts


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> oleanderson89 said:
> 
> 
> > Other than Brandi, the others are over. I will wait and see what the situation is like in two years. If they manage to make three to four big stars by that point, then I would say it is justified that they got these initial wins.
> ...


0 reaction for both him and Spears really.and brandis win was especially egregious


----------



## Darkest Lariat (Jun 12, 2013)

*Re: So I guess the elite basically just always book themeselves to win?*

The Bucks said in an interview this week that Tony makes the final decision on matches. If anyone wins it's because Tony said so. So no, they aren't booking themselves.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: So I guess the elite basically just always book themeselves to win?*



Stormbringer said:


> I have only seen DoN but aren't The Bucks the only ones that are unbeaten? And they get a kayfabe pass as they're the best tag team in wrestling.
> 
> Cody just lost. Brandi doesn't count. Kenny lost to Jericho. Page gets a pass as he's being built up to a main event World Championship match. And Marty is MIA but still lost at All In.
> 
> Stars need to win and be protected, that's pro wrestling 101. 50/50 booking helps no one unless you're specifically trying to tell a story and build to rematches. This, "woe is me, the sky is falling, how dare THEY win matches!" mode of thinking needs to stop. It's been a whopping 4 SHOWS! You'd have a point if The Elite were Goldberg, Streak Undertaker, Suplex City Brock, RoT Triple H and Super Cena. But they're not. So either get over yourself of find the door. Simple as that.


I guess some of these people forgot that at the second AEW event, Kenny Omega lost against Chris Jericho and after that Omega got destroyed by Jon Moxley. 

Also tonight Cody Rhodes just lost in a tag match to the Bucks. I guess some people will just find something to bitch about. :draper2 :aj3


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

*Re: So I guess the elite basically just always book themeselves to win?*



nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Page ain't over at all. Jericho couldn't even get him over tonight.


on that score we can agree - he should not be in the title scene yet

but he definitely should be going over Kip f'kn Sabian

In fact, he should have squashed him


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

*Re: So I guess the elite basically just always book themeselves to win?*



kingnoth1n said:


> 0 reaction for both him and Spears really.and brandis win was especially egregious


...... zero reaction for Spears you say?


........




right..... time for me to go to bed, as I must have been hearing voices


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

*Re: So I guess the elite basically just always book themeselves to win?*



nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Page ain't over at all. Jericho couldn't even get him over tonight.





kingnoth1n said:


> 0 reaction for both him and Spears really.and brandis win was especially egregious


Check your ears. Spears got plenty of heat.

Did you missed the "Thank You Hangman" chants?.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: So I guess the elite basically just always book themeselves to win?*



kingnoth1n said:


> 0 reaction for both him and Spears really.and brandis win was especially egregious


Spears has no cred and needs a pinfall to sell any threat to Cody. Regardless of what you think about him, he's already got a match and it's more beneficial to the event him getting a pinfall rather than the one-trick pony thirty year old boomers want to be the next Randy Orton, MJF. Cheap heat promos OMEGALAUGHING. HAHAHAHA. CHEAP HEAT PROMOS AS A LEGITIMATE JUDGMENT OF TALENT I CANNOT BELIEVE 2019. Maga hat me up, boomer and tell me stories of Vietnam wars, a point in history cheap heat promos were innovative.

And Brandi is paid big money & her match was used to tell a story for her, Awesome Kong and Aja Kong. Seems reasonable to use her as a pawn for getting a rivalry going between the Kongs.

What's next?


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> kingnoth1n said:
> 
> 
> > 0 reaction for both him and Spears really.and brandis win was especially egregious
> ...


For sure compared to MJF, and most heat he got leeched off of him too in some capacity tonight. That 6 man helped no one.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Spears got heat. Librarians were getting legit heat too. 
People complaining about them 2 are jealous that things don't turn around that fast, with that other company lol


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

*Re: So I guess the elite basically just always book themeselves to win?*



kingnoth1n said:


> For sure compared to MJF, and most heat he got leeched off of him too in some capacity tonight. That 6 man helped no one.


Did he get more or less of a reaction than say... Hangman or Kip Sabian?


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: So I guess the elite basically just always book themeselves to win?*

If Kenny loses then his match with Moxley loses steam

If Hangman loses his match with Jericho loses steam

If Bucks lose their match with Lucha Bros loses steam

If Brandi loses all that build was for nothing and her heel tactics are irrelevant going forward if she can’t win, dirty at that, with Awesome Kong by her side

Spears wins to further the feud with Cody especially pinning Allin who Cody couldn’t 

I really don’t get the complaints.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

*Re: So I guess the elite basically just always book themeselves to win?*

Some of you need to take the WWE mentality out of your head.
Can't believe that I need to explain this:

Cody couldn't put Darby away.
Spears just pinned him.

It isn't that hard.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: So I guess the elite basically just always book themeselves to win?*

Spears got no reaction? Wo, let's dial this up right now. Spears got heat from the crowd when he decided to strike Cody Rhodes in the back of the head with a chair last month. Warrent enough for people to start bitching about that chair shot on social media and podcast sites. 

Paige got no reaction? I guess we are also lying about too since he had thank you chants for attacking Chris Jericho. Keep reaching. :lmao


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

*Re: So I guess the elite basically just always book themeselves to win?*



V-Trigger said:


> Some of you need to take the WWE mentality out of your head.
> Can't believe that I need to explain this:
> 
> Cody couldn't put Darby away.
> ...


And not just that - they have been setting up a feud between the two for later on twitter

With Darby saying Spears stole his spotlight - which commentary mentioned

So, not only does Spears look better than Cody for pinning Darby - he also secures a future feud

At the same time, MJF's love for his 'bro' Cody is kinda in questions - because at the end, he backed away from Spears

M.U.L.T.I-L.A.Y.E.R.E.D


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Edit


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

*Re: So I guess the elite basically just always book themeselves to win?*

Some of yall, and you know who you are, won't last on WF till october if ya keep posting some of this nonsense.

"No heat"....fpalm


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

*Re: So I guess the elite basically just always book themeselves to win?*



LifeInCattleClass said:


> And not just that - they have been setting up a feud between the two for later on twitter
> 
> With Darby saying Spears stole his spotlight - which commentary mentioned
> 
> ...


Pretty much. Turns out that AEW is pretty much like NJPW. Not for brainlets or people deep on the WWE system.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

*Re: So I guess the elite basically just always book themeselves to win?*

Khan isn't going to let his most dependable stars lose randomly.

Why would the Young Bucks lose to a tag team that isn't a permanent thing? That wouldn't benefit AEW.

Why have Omega lose to Cima after Omega lost to Jericho at Double or Nothing (and got beaten up by Moxley after)?

Cody's match at Fyter Fest finished in a draw before Shawn Spears laid him out with a chair to the head and then he loses tonight.

I feel like The Young Bucks are being built up to eventually either lose to the Lucha Bros or The Best Friends. They are AEWs most established tag team after all. They are needed to establish that division.

The Young Bucks and Hagman Page are pretty much the only two from the Elite that have been booked with a streak of wins. Hangman Page probably needs it out of anyone from that group, so that doesn't bother me at all.

Brandi just needs to stay out of the ring because AEW needs to establish good womens wrestling.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: So I guess the elite basically just always book themeselves to win?*

Look, Cody is the only one from the Elite that I really like.


But, they have to book themselves to win for right now.


They haven't beat Moxley or Jericho, because they know business. They know they are more known than the Elite crew.

As is the Elite being more known and popular than all the upstarts at AEW. You don't create a company based on guys that sold a shit ton of merch and then job them out to random indy guys.


Build the new guys, but make sure you establish your stars, and that's the people who sell (Elite, Jericho, Moxley).


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: So I guess the elite basically just always book themeselves to win?*

The same deluded attention seekers moaning again I see :sleep


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: So I guess the elite basically just always book themeselves to win?*

I'm sure glad that we have people like myself, NXT Only, V Trigger and 2 other people on this thread to remind people on how things work like momentum and advance the current storylines for individuals in the elite.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

*Re: So I guess the elite basically just always book themeselves to win?*



V-Trigger said:


> Pretty much. Turns out that AEW is pretty much like NJPW. Not for brainlets or people deep on the WWE system.


Hallelujah! :lenny


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: So I guess the elite basically just always book themeselves to win?*

OP is always so negative about everything. He also is a huge bigot against gays and trans people.

I find it funny that you referred to yourself as a Christian yet you have so much hate in your heart.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

*Re: So I guess the elite basically just always book themeselves to win?*

Oh fuck off with your nonsense. Brandi I'll give you. Page needed to win cause his in a world title program. Omega needed to keep momentum Goin in to all out and he put over Cima huge. And the bucks are facing the bros in a ladder match. What sense would them losing make?

You WWE-Tards are so obnoxious. If you want nonsensical booking stay in your lane.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

*Re: So I guess the elite basically just always book themeselves to win?*

This is what their fourth ppv? If they start losing now, why would anybody take future victories over them seriously?
As for the Brandi Shane comparisons. When Brandi starts tapping divas out then we can compare the two.


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

*Re: So I guess the elite basically just always book themeselves to win?*



TommyWCECM said:


> Oh fuck off with your nonsense. Brandi I'll give you. Page needed to win cause his in a world title program. Omega needed to keep momentum Goin in to all out and he put over Cima huge. And the bucks are facing the bros in a ladder match. What sense would them losing make?
> 
> You WWE-Tards are so obnoxious. If you want nonsensical booking stay in your lane.


This. 

It was a great show, and then certain misguided people like that poster start mouthing off nonsense. In all seriousness, people like that deserve WWE and not AEW. People like that deserve Stephanie McMahon over Brandi Rhodes.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: So I guess the elite basically just always book themeselves to win?*

I think it was more of a necessity to build All Out rather than favoritism. YBs losing to Brotherhood, who teamed after what 6 years?.. that would have been stupid.

The only part I agree with is Brandi, but even that was not a clean win.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: So I guess the elite basically just always book themeselves to win?*

Brandi tapped out as well. Like I don’t see the issue. It’s only because it’s Brandi but she’s a prominent member of the company. For what she lacks in terms of in ring ability she makes up for with her character work.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: So I guess the elite basically just always book themeselves to win?*



TommyWCECM said:


> Oh fuck off with your nonsense. Brandi I'll give you. Page needed to win cause his in a world title program. Omega needed to keep momentum Goin in to all out and he put over Cima huge. And the bucks are facing the bros in a ladder match. What sense would them losing make?
> 
> You WWE-Tards are so obnoxious. If you want nonsensical booking stay in your lane.


Unfortunately for some AEW is going to get nitpicked more so like main roster WWE because it's supposed to be "competition". Should The Elite be losing a bunch of matches, fuck no. But folk knowing they have real deal power is always going to bring their wins in to question. No different than HHH. Unfair sure, but it is what it is.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

*Re: So I guess the elite basically just always book themeselves to win?*



RapShepard said:


> Unfortunately for some AEW is going to get nitpicked more so like main roster WWE because it's supposed to be "competition". Should The Elite be losing a bunch of matches, fuck no. But folk knowing they have real deal power is always going to bring their wins in to question. No different than HHH. Unfair sure, but it is what it is.


Thing is they aren't the type. They are protective of their brand sure as they should be but they aren't ego maniacal. Trips would ask am I going over and make people look like trash. Omega and the bucks don't have that reputation. 

Like the omega Cima match, by the end Cima was put over huge even in defeat. 

They are the stars because duh you need big names to establish your brand but there's been no indication that a stigma should exist with this company and they have put over everyone even in defeat.

Well except for kip he didn't look elevated but that match was just there


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: So I guess the elite basically just always book themeselves to win?*



TommyWCECM said:


> Thing is they aren't the type. They are protective of their brand sure as they should be but they aren't ego maniacal. Trips would ask am I going over and make people look like trash. Omega and the bucks don't have that reputation.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not disagreeing but this is just going to happen with them, because folk know they have power. Some are going to judge them hard on that. 

That's not even getting into shit that might be said by jealous folk once AEW is around long enough for folk to get fired, ask for release, or become disgruntled. As meta as Sabian's promo on Page was, would you be surprised if anybody in the locker room truly felt that way?


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

*Re: So I guess the elite basically just always book themeselves to win?*

I agree but only because Page is gonna be the Roman of AEW with half the talent and look.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: So I guess the elite basically just always book themeselves to win?*

They created this company through their own effort and merit. They are the draws and they are the stars. Of course they'll be booked to win. In time other talents will rise up and be on their level and the Elite will be the ones to put those guys over.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: So I guess the elite basically just always book themeselves to win?*



RapShepard said:


> Ay no arguments with you. My only stance is that with AEW being viewed as a major promotion, they're going to get those super criticisms, especially once TV starts.
> 
> 
> 
> Shane isn't exactly winning matches clean, but folk still hate it. WWE wrestlers aren't booking themselves, but fans still shit on wrestlers for wins they get. AEW fans are just going to have to get used to the nitpicking.


That is cause Shane is shit and one of the main reasons the product sucks :lol. If Brandi gets the same amount of air time Shane eats up then yeah. Tbh I rather Brandi not wrestle but she won dirty. People gonna bitch especially OP who has done nothing but moan about AEW. OP should stop watching since he clearly hates AEW.


----------



## kyle.thomas.west (Oct 20, 2009)

deathvalleydriver2 said:


> Take tonight for example Brandi winning. Really starting to lose interest in this company if these egomaniacs keep putting themselves over


It’s Tony who is making those decisions. Bucks have said themselves that they’ve wanted to lose matches, especially Double or Nothing, but that they were overruled. Good job trying to pin it on the talent though!


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

kyle.thomas.west said:


> deathvalleydriver2 said:
> 
> 
> > Take tonight for example Brandi winning. Really starting to lose interest in this company if these egomaniacs keep putting themselves over
> ...


 thanks god then, having your top draws to lose just to please a vocal and loud minority of fans on the internet would be suicidal. You push the lucha bros , the bucks , omega , cody to the moon because they deserve to be pushed to the moon.
As for the whole brandi thing, she lost multiple time and got saved by Kong. She even made Brandi taps out. So they arent selling the brandi character as a strong one but a chicken shit who has a big bodyguard.( I still dont care a lot about her but that's it.)


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Cody is 1-1-1 & Kenny is 2-1, what's the problem? 

The Bucks & Omega will probably lose at All Out too.


----------



## Wrestlefire (Mar 31, 2016)

*Re: So I guess the elite basically just always book themeselves to win?*

Brandi won dirty to set up Kong vs. Kong at All Out. This was acceptable.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: So I guess the elite basically just always book themeselves to win?*

Still haven’t heard valid reasons for anyone to have lost.

It seems like guys just want them to lose just because.


----------



## Wrestlefire (Mar 31, 2016)

*Re: So I guess the elite basically just always book themeselves to win?*



NXT Only said:


> Still haven’t heard valid reasons for anyone to have lost.
> 
> It seems like guys just want them to lose just because.


They don't want it to fall into the nepotism trap a lot of old wrestling (and a good amount of the Authority WWE, which they want AEW to be "better than") since the territory days.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

*Re: So I guess the elite basically just always book themeselves to win?*

While I disagree with the OP I think Tony should've seen the bad optics of giving the most pushed wrestlers executive positions. He definitely shouldn't have advertised their positions publicly. He's enough of a smark to know how fans viewed HHH during his younger more active years as a wrestler or Jeff Jarret in TNA. He probably should've come out in front of things sooner to let everyone know he's the guy deciding who goes over and whatnot but also stress that he's very open to collaboration and good ideas with less middle men to get in the way of things too. If he made it clear that guys like Kenny were just agents for matches and helping bringing talent in then I don't think there would be as much backlash even if most of it is coming from trolls.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: So I guess the elite basically just always book themeselves to win?*



Wrestlefire said:


> They don't want it to fall into the nepotism trap a lot of old wrestling (and a good amount of the Authority WWE, which they want AEW to be "better than") since the territory days.


Aka you want them to lose just because


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

*Re: So I guess the elite basically just always book themeselves to win?*



SayWhatAgain! said:


> Cody is 1-1-1 & Kenny is 2-1, what's the problem?
> 
> The Bucks & Omega will probably lose at All Out too.


I wonder stats wise, if they’re going to count single and tag wins / losses together

I’m thinking it might be a different stat


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

*Re: So I guess the elite basically just always book themeselves to win?*



Wrestlefire said:


> They don't want it to fall into the nepotism trap a lot of old wrestling (and a good amount of the Authority WWE, which they want AEW to be "better than") since the territory days.


Of course they do - because the difference here is, the “nepotism” guys are already top of the card - they’re the main event coming in.

If they took Dana Massie, made her a wrestler and gave her an on-screen character and put the belt on her

That would be an issue. Or if they put the belt on Brandon Cutler

There is zero issue with how they’re playing it. These guys are the top, we’re here because of them and we’re here to watch them

Not rocket science


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

*Re: So I guess the elite basically just always book themeselves to win?*

Besides them not booking themselves to go over all the time, maybe it would be fair to point out that AEW exists and these 10000 people are there, because of them. They are giving the others the platform to raise their profile like Luchasaurus, MJF, Darby Allin, Jungle Boy or Kylie Rae. 

We are three months and like four shows into the program and people complain about this. Did people complain about McMahon vs. Austin four weeks into the storyline? Oh Vince is ruining the show by putting himself over all the time. No they complained ten or twenty years later, when HHH/Steph and now Shane still put themselves over.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

*Re: So I guess the elite basically just always book themeselves to win?*

So true - call me when Brandi takes up 30min each week and wins all the time

Until then.....


----------



## SINdicate (Apr 9, 2019)

*Re: So I guess the elite basically just always book themeselves to win?*



deathvalleydriver2 said:


> Take tonight for example Brandi winning. *Really starting to lose interest in this company* if these egomaniacs keep putting themselves over





















I'd hate to hear what you think of WWE if you're already losing interest in AEW after a couple charity shows.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: So I guess the elite basically just always book themeselves to win?*

Spears didn't got as much of a reaction as I expected after that chair shot. Yeah, he got some heat, but it was more like "I guess we have to boo him" kind of heat instead of the "we hate you" kind of heat, it was mostly indifference. Even when he got the pin the crowd didn't really reacted that much.

Also, lol at thinking that Page is over, only reason he got mild "Thank You Hangman" chants was because Jericho went for the cheap heat on the crowd for 10 minutes top try to get Hangman over after the disaster that was him attacking Hangman since he got cheered for that.

And like I said before, you really think Toni Khan would book one of his top stars against a 38 year WWE jobber with no cred in one of his most important shows? That's all Cody, so if you think that the Elite don't have anything to do with the booking... :heston. That being said, props top him for eating the pin, I was totally expecting Dustin or one of the Bucks to eat the pin in that match.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

*Re: So I guess the elite basically just always book themeselves to win?*

Didn’t you say that Bucks v Brotherhood was going to go to a draw to protect all of them? Because the elite is booking themselves and blah blah blah


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: So I guess the elite basically just always book themeselves to win?*

Cody only has 1 win in AEW (draw v Allen, loss v Young Bucks)
Kenny only has 2 (loss v Jericho)

This is silly. Watch the CVV interview with Bucks, they actively tried to not beat the Lucha Bro's but Khan overruled it.


----------



## Raye (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: So I guess the elite basically just always book themeselves to win?*



Mordecay said:


> Spears didn't got as much of a reaction as I expected after that chair shot. Yeah, he got some heat, but it was more like "I guess we have to boo him" kind of heat instead of the "we hate you" kind of heat, it was mostly indifference. Even when he got the pin the crowd didn't really reacted that much.
> 
> Also, lol at thinking that Page is over, only reason he got mild "Thank You Hangman" chants was because Jericho went for the cheap heat on the crowd for 10 minutes top try to get Hangman over after the disaster that was him attacking Hangman since he got cheered for that.
> 
> And like I said before, you really think Toni Khan would book one of his top stars against a 38 year WWE jobber with no cred in one of his most important shows? That's all Cody, so if you think that the Elite don't have anything to do with the booking... :heston. That being said, props top him for eating the pin, I was totally expecting Dustin or one of the Bucks to eat the pin in that match.


Tbf the crowd wasn't the hottest throughout the whole night, might have a lot to do with how hot the actual weather was, Kenny even had to get doused in water after his match with CIMA. Even the shots at Jacksonville weren't getting heat in the crowd. I'd wait till All Out to judge reactions more fairly. The only major reaction I recall was for Luchasaurus, which took me off guard. He gained a lot of fandom post-FFTF.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

I've been critical of the Elite being used as top stars as favoritism for AEW from the start since January. Those can back me up on that.

That said, looking at the current stories, I have to give some leniency for it. Lucha and Bucks are having a dream tag feud as they are regarded as the two best teams in the world while trading wins and losses. Omega and Moxley are having a grudge feud to where you have to keep Kenny strong for the time being. Same with Page and Jericho as Page needs to look dominant and a big deal with Chris heading to All Out (even though they are doing a poor job at it). Cody and Spears has a history behind it and tells a story within itself.

The only case where it shouldn't be happening is with Brandi and trying to put her over as the biggest heel in the women's division. That should be where your complaint is.

For now, the Elite being kept strong and winning matches I understand. However, once we get to TNT, that needs to be scaled back for others down the road.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Admittedly Brandi already acting like the McMahon's, is cause for some concern. But otherwise the match finishes have mostly made sense. Also Kenny did lose to Jericho, which was arguably the biggest match so far. 

So I'm willing to wait and see a bit longer. If this keeps happening once they get on TV, THEN maybe it'll be time to get more worried, but until them, nah.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Just to add a different perspective from my last post..

I can understand the worry and speculation of The Elite being made to win over everyone. The owners or backstage employees or friendships taking advantage of their positions has a bad history in wrestling, but I try to understand WHY it is happening too from their point of view, from any wrestling business.

Admittedly, during Double or Nothing I was thinking the same thing because Hangman Page was the surprise BR entrant and he won, Cody won, Young Bucks won, but then that streak ended when Omega lost and then got beaten up.

After several more shows I can understand why a few of them keep winning. Just have to look deeper in to where they seem to be going with everything. 

I try to be fair and level headed with AEW. Not be too negative (like we all are with WWE) but also don't have my head up in the clouds either.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I think people need to realize 2 things.

#1: They've had 3 shows. Hardly enough of a sample size to see if this nepotism or not.

#2: This shit does not exist without The Elite. The word "Elite" is in their company name. They are the top stars in this company, and should be protected and beating them should mean something.

So let's look at all of them. Kenny LOST at DON, so there's that. But he's still one of their big stars. So he has a couple rebound victories over a guy like Laredo Kid, who is not a full time AEW guy, in a tag match and then beat Cima going into a huge match with Mox at All Out. So, no problems there.

Cody beat his older brother at DON who's nearing the end of his career. He then goes to a tie with a new talent in Darby Allin at Fyter Fest, helping Darby. So, no problems there.

The Bucks beat the Lucha Bros at DON and then dropped the belts back to the Lucha Bros at an AA show. So I don't see the issue there. They win the 6 man tag at Fyter Fest because they happened to be on the same team as Kenny Omega who needed the win. And they won at FFTF against a team who is not going to be a long term team. Again, no problems here.

Page is one of their top rising stars. He won a Pre Show Battle Royal at DON where he was clearly the biggest name except for maybe MJF. And going into All Out where he is wrestling for the AEW Championship, he's been kept strong. So.....again...no problems here.

Even if you throw SCU in there as part of The Elite, they've now lost more matches than they've won.

The only person you can make a decent argument for is Brandi. And yes, if that gets as bad it could be, it's a problem. But it's still too soon to make that judgement.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Honestly my biggest potential issue, aside from where they seem to be going with Brandi, is that I'm still waiting to be truly impressed with Page? HE's the guy who feels the most like "he's only in this spot because he's in The Elite" to me. I see this roster and there are multiple other guys who would fit their better right now imo.

Also I hope that Kenny loses to Moxley at All Out. I mean he can win later on, but it'd make more sense for him to lose their first match I think.


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

I think Cody and Darby going to a time limit draw is already enough to nip this argument.

Cody could have gone over in a squash and nobody would have really even batted an eye. Instead they showcased Darby and look at his reaction last night, the kid was treated like a bonafide star. 

One thing AEW is already doing light years ahead of WWE is telling stories in the ring with their characters. Look at that 6 man tag last night, all 6 guys were over in their own way and they all showcased their personalities along with their ring skills. 

This is something not seen in American mainstream wrestling in a generation.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Yes Cody drawing with Darby was a great idea, it instantly helps make the latter into a bigger deal.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: So I guess the elite basically just always book themeselves to win?*



Death Rider said:


> That is cause Shane is shit and one of the main reasons the product sucks [emoji38]. If Brandi gets the same amount of air time Shane eats up then yeah. Tbh I rather Brandi not wrestle but she won dirty. People gonna bitch especially OP who has done nothing but moan about AEW. OP should stop watching since he clearly hates AEW.


As much as I enjoy Shane's matches, I definitely would be glad if we could go a good decade or so of no McMahons as major heels. But besides the folk who are generally negative they should avoid having any negative comparisons with WWE when possible. You can't ignore it with The Elite since they're actually great wrestlers and are the big draws. But Brandi is one they can avoid. Though I'll give it a pass since she is cheating with Kong and I imagine she'll have a satisfying comeuppance.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

The real question is - are we going to get one of these threads whenever the Elite wins?

If so, here is a spoiler

Within the next two years - Cody, Omega and Page would have been world champions and the Bucks will have been multiple tag team champions.

If that bothers anybody, I suggest they get off this train unkout

Because ferfeckssakkesss, what do you actually expect?


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

The only one that bothers me right now is Brandi, because I have no interest in her hogging TV time, and poor Allie needing to lose her first proper AEW match to Brandi was crap to.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> The real question is - are we going to get one of these threads whenever the Elite wins?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes it's going to happen everytime the same way every time HHH or someone considered a WWE golden boy/girl wins there's a thread about how nepotism and favoritam is bull shit. It's goofy and nitpicky, but it is going to happen. It's really going to ramp up when TV starts and folk start finding guys they like outside of the Elite, Jericho, Moxley, and Spears. You see it with MJF already. 

Wait until folk randomly decided that LuchaSaurus should drop the mask and Jungle Boy. Or folk decide that somehow Private Party is being held back because they aren't immediately presented as being a waaaay better tag team than the Bucks. 

The Knee Jerk angry threads will only ramp up from here.


----------



## Loopee (Oct 12, 2009)

I get the feeling, but as they've really only had 3 shows, there's currently no reason for them to lose for the sake of losing.

But I understand it. Jeff Jarrett faced the same criticism with TNA, but again, there it was also understandable during the early days of the promotion.

If it's the same thing once the TV show begins and things are the same come Dec/Jan, then we have a problem.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> Yes it's going to happen everytime the same way every time HHH or someone considered a WWE golden boy/girl wins there's a thread about how nepotism and favoritam is bull shit. It's goofy and nitpicky, but it is going to happen. It's really going to ramp up when TV starts and folk start finding guys they like outside of the Elite, Jericho, Moxley, and Spears. You see it with MJF already.
> 
> Wait until folk randomly decided that LuchaSaurus should drop the mask and Jungle Boy. Or folk decide that somehow Private Party is being held back because they aren't immediately presented as being a waaaay better tag team than the Bucks.
> 
> The Knee Jerk angry threads will only ramp up from here.


...... thanks for messing up my world


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

It will take time to forge their own identity but Cody is looking like Jeff Jarrett 2, he's getting more match time than anyone right now, you'd think this early they would try and make it look less obvious who was running the show.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

People chill, its better they get over early to build people so they get over after. More people than the small intenet percentage is going to want them over now since most wont know these guys. 


Its all in the master ppan


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

6 months or so into TV will be the real test of if Tony is too big of an Elite, Jericho, and Moxley fan. The Aim should be that come DoN 2 that somebody outside of The Elite and Jericho inner circle has been built up enough that having a marquee match is a no brainier.


----------



## CRCC (Sep 25, 2017)

I can't see a single "Elite" match where I strongly disagree with the result. It's been booked ok so far.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

*Re: So I guess the elite basically just always book themeselves to win?*



kingnoth1n said:


> me and @nWo4Lyfe420 have been saying this for some time now, and we have had many many threads shut down because it disagreed with this sub-forums narrative of "AEW DOES NOTHING WRONG." Well... the proofs in the pudding now.


Not to tout my own horn, but I´ve been saying that for a while too. Cody & friends needs to be VERY careful with their booking unless they want to risk being called "WWE lite" because of the nepotism.


----------



## McNugget (Aug 27, 2007)

This is how professional wrestling works. This is a new company, the recognizable names are The Elite. They're the stars. You don't book them to lose to new talent right away. You build that new talent up and put them over once the crowd knows them and likes them.

I can't believe people are upset about this.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: So I guess the elite basically just always book themeselves to win?*



Beatles123 said:


> Shawn is over as fuck, Stop.


Shawn was the least over person in his match by considerable margin, and the crowd was cold for the most part for Dark Order. The booking of these guys sort of troubles me, because it seems like playing favorites instead of listening to the crowd. Private Party and Boy and his Dinosaur should be pushed a lot harder than Dark Order, and Shawn Spears is a stiff. He really is just a good hand, a guy to make up some bodies, that's it. 

They ought to know that these people are not going to get over to the extent that they want to push them.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Tony Khan decides who wins the matches. Keep in mind Elite guys are their biggest stars. So of course they will win a lot at first when starting the company. Keep in mind they had 3 shows. Once they start doing them every week. Then we will see more loses.


----------



## Jman55 (Nov 21, 2016)

*Re: So I guess the elite basically just always book themeselves to win?*



SPCDRI said:


> Shawn was the least over person in his match by considerable margin, and the crowd was cold for the most part for Dark Order. The booking of these guys sort of troubles me, because it seems like playing favorites instead of listening to the crowd. Private Party and Boy and his Dinosaur should be pushed a lot harder than Dark Order, and Shawn Spears is a stiff. He really is just a good hand, a guy to make up some bodies, that's it.
> 
> They ought to know that these people are not going to get over to the extent that they want to push them.


It's called giving them a chance obviously if poor reactions continue then you put an end to it but you at least give things a chance to develop and see if they manage to pull it off which you can't really tell after 3 shows only. All Out will probably be the place to know for sure if they will or not if the Dark Order still aren't getting the desired reactions by then despite having good exposure then it is time to consider a different direction for the team (which I would like as they did impress me and I honestly like them so a gimmick that crowds get into more would be good) and Spears will be a case of whether or not he can carry the heat he does have currently (which to be fair was decent he was just in the ring with people who are also really bloody over) out of his match with Cody especially considering he is likely losing said match.

Not saying you are definitely wrong cause skepticism is valid just that we need to see what happens in regards to them. In terms of the elite in general again 3 shows and aside from maybe Brandi's win (just due to her being a shit wrestler story wise it was the right call) pretty much every other win they have had has been perfectly justifiable if you look at context.


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

*Re: So I guess the elite basically just always book themeselves to win?*



TheLooseCanon said:


> Look, Cody is the only one from the Elite that I really like.
> 
> 
> But, they have to book themselves to win for right now.
> ...


This is it right here.

I haven't seen anything too egregious with respect to the booking. The outcomes so far have mostly been the right ones. Now, if they start getting booked to constantly win over guys like Jericho and Moxley right off the bat, who are far bigger stars than the Elite, then it becomes a problem. But Tony Khan, and even the Elite themselves, are smarter businessmen than that. They know their ticket to success come October.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

Kenny lost at DON, cody drew with darby allin
If after that people screams nepotism then they were always going to. 
People wanting some of the best wrestlers in the world and the only legit aew draws to lose for no reason but prove the internet smark that they arent nepotism is dumb.
The elite could go over there and win every title and I wouldnt bat an eye because they are draws and every single company they went to treated them like big fucking deals. 
The upside is that when they put someone over it actually works. Darby allin is over as fuck and cody did a wonderful job with him , so far the only complain would be brandi, sure she didn't win clean but it's still not ok. But we will see how it turns out because these guys are smart enough to know she isnt shat people want to see in the ring
That's why I would never let a wrestling fan book any show. Jobbing your big draws to proves some Twitter reddit forums guys right is absolutely dumb.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

SPCDRI said:


> Beatles123 said:
> 
> 
> > Shawn is over as fuck, Stop.
> ...


 Private party has had ONE match so far in the preshow and it's only then that they proved themselves. Did you really expect them to win that match at fyter fest in their very first performance? Without knowing that they would be this over with the crowd? It's easy to make choice after shit takes place but the tough choice is to make the choice before. How do we know they wont push private party and jungle boy/luchasaurus? They have had barely 3 shows so far. And the tag team of jungle boy and private party have been involved in two shows only going into this show they had a storyline already in place with dark order/beat friend. So dark order should lose before their match against best friend and make the match meaningless?....should they just change the result of the match midmatch because the jungle boy and lucha got over big Tim? This is dumb sorry. That's not how to book the show. You wait and start pushing them after noticing that they are over, you dont change the result of your Match mid march and ends up with with a fucked up storyline with no plan. There is an actual tournament coming up, there is still a lot of opportunity to get them some big wins



> They ought to know that these people are not going to get over to the extent that they want to push them.


 then they will just change it and go with the flow of the crowd. 
After the show within the guys coming with shadid khan to end the show , those who accompanied Kenny omega were luchasaurus and jungle boy. This doesn't mean nothing in my book. They put them there with the biggest main eventer of the company to end the show. 
Private party were offered fully time contracts the minute they ended their match at the fyter fest preshow. 
I dont know what people are expecting 3 shows in.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

TBF I can see why some people would be concerned. There's a LONG history in wrestling of wrestlers either getting into management/booking positions, or just buddying up to people in charge, and using that to get themselves and their pals pushed constantly even if it hurts the product overall. And even otherwise allegedly "smart" people have done this, so the concern doesn't come from nowhere.

As someone who quit watching Raw during Triple H's Reign of Terror, and found Jeff Jarrett's neverending push in early TNA to be unbearable, or Shane's current run, etc, well I can see where the worry comes from.

But we'll see how it goes once they actually get on TV.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*ALL OUT:

Omega will lose to Moxley.

Bucks will lose to Lucha Bros.

don't @ me*


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

Omg! People already hating on AEW. Didn’t take long. You all are something else. Never satisfied


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Lol and someone said this subforum wasn’t toxic 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

*Re: So I guess the elite basically just always book themeselves to win?*



CenaBoy4Life said:


> I agree but only because Page is gonna be the Roman of AEW with half the talent and look.


Good bait.


----------



## JerryMark (May 7, 2016)

the company is ran by marks.


----------



## ObsoleteMule (Sep 4, 2016)

Are we going to get this thread whenever someone in the Elite wins? The fact of the matter is that they are the biggest stars in a company full of relative unknowns. The Elite guys must lay the groundwork while building guys like MJF, Allin, Janela, Jungle Boy and Luchasaurus in the background. They’re giving these guys good opportunities to build a fanbase and showcasing people accordingly.

Some of you act as though the Elite guys arent the most talent/proven guys on the roster. Why the hell would you not book them as big deals? This isnt a Jeff Jarrett situation where he was booking himself (and only himself) above everyone in the company.

So if you have a problem with Cody, Omega and Page eventually holding the AEW title (which im sure they all eventually will) I suggest you bow out now and save us the pointless nepotism threads when they do


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

*Cody beats the Librarian*

OMG THE ELITE ARE BOOKING THEMSELVES TO WIN.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

JerryMark said:


> the company is ran by marks.


Welcome to pro wrestling, slick. Marks run the industry. A new revelation, I know.



bradatar said:


> Lol and someone said this subforum wasn’t toxic
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You aren't held at will here. You can always leave. :mj


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

Asuka842 said:


> Honestly my biggest potential issue, aside from where they seem to be going with Brandi, is that I'm still waiting to be truly impressed with Page? HE's the guy who feels the most like "he's only in this spot because he's in The Elite" to me. I see this roster and there are multiple other guys who would fit their better right now imo.
> 
> Also I hope that Kenny loses to Moxley at All Out. I mean he can win later on, but it'd make more sense for him to lose their first match I think.


What other face in AEW would be better in Hangman's spot, examples please?


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> The real question is - are we going to get one of these threads whenever the Elite wins?
> 
> If so, here is a spoiler
> 
> ...


I predict we see a Bucks split with Nick Jackson turning on his brother/being the heel and winning the AEW Championship at least once.


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

Asuka842 said:


> The only one that bothers me right now is Brandi, because I have no interest in her hogging TV time, and poor Allie needing to lose her first proper AEW match to Brandi was crap to.


She just beat the librarian woman at Fyter Fest in a singles match.


----------



## Majmo_Mendez (Jul 18, 2014)

*Re: So I guess the elite basically just always book themeselves to win?*



kingnoth1n said:


> Can't forget Spears getting the win tonight when he didn't need to get the pin period, and the lame reaction he got any time he was inside the ring.


Spears pinned the guy Cody literally failed to beat, it's storytelling 101


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Some of you need to calm the fu*k down. 

1.) We don't need 50/50 booking to be running wild like in WWE. Some guys need to be established as the top brass and the main eventers. That way there's context when they get on TV.
2.) It is only their 3rd show and it was free for charity.
3.) Wins and losses matter now and are used for continuity in storylines. 
4.) THIS IS JUST THE BEGINNING. 

Give it time. Let them establish themselves first. People need to know who the main eventers and the mid-carders are before they get on TV. Brandi winning was fine. She's the Chief Brand Officer and cheated multiple times in the match. Allie will be fine. The Brandi/Awesome Kong pairing is great. Spears winning was also fine. He needs momentum going into his big match with Cody and he pinned the guy that Cody couldn't beat. That's good booking and storytelling. There's nothing wrong with the Young Bucks winning. They are a tag team that need to be established as the head of the tag division. They will most likely be the heels in the inevitable feud with Jungle Boy and Luchasauras, who are hot right now. I'm sure they won't book themselves to win as much as Cena and Reigns have won over the years. AEW is already 10 times better than WWE and you guys are already complaining? If it's so bad, then go watch Vince's non-logical programming.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Bloody hell, so many dumb idiots in this thread, three of which are usual suspects.

Page, Omega and Young Bucks winning last night made perfect sense, it was the correct booking to advance feuds going forward, anyone who thinks differently are incredibly stupid people.

Omega won to make him look strong for Moxley
Young Bucks won to make them look strong for Lucha Bros
Page is going against Jericho for the Championship
Spears getting the pin on Darby Allin made perfect sense storytelling wise

AEW has produced logical booking on all of their shows so far, finally we have a company who know what they are doing, a company that makes sense booking wise.

If you want 50/50 booking and illogical booking then you know where to go.


----------



## sweepdaleg (Jan 30, 2014)

Brandi should just be a manager. She can talk and is super hot. The wrestling part is definitely not her strong suit. I haven't been too impressed with most of the lady wrestlers besides the Asian women. They are just so much more refined. Awesome Kong is just too big. Not sure how she will be incorporated into the division. I have a hard time suspending disbelief when she is in there with 100 lbs girls. Also, Aja Kong looks like she can barely move. I don't anticipate their match being any good.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

bradatar said:


> Lol and someone said this subforum wasn’t toxic
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, why are you making it toxic? Stop it! :jericho2


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

JerryMark said:


> the company is ran by marks.


Is his name Jerry? (; 

Anyhow, we all are marks. What's the point. Lol


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Beatles123 said:


> Yeah, why are you making it toxic? Stop it! :jericho2


Criticism =/= toxicity

You'll have to excuse some of us for not jerking off to a Shawn Spears mega push that is clearly only happening due to his friendship with Cody.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Criticism =/= toxicity
> 
> You'll have to excuse some of us for not jerking off to a Shawn Spears mega push that is clearly only happening due to his friendship with Cody.


 Yeah, yeah."Im the only one here who's right. fuck these ten-plus others debunking my fears. They're just marks!"

We get it. fpalm


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

they have grand total of 3THREE3 shows in their entire history. come back when its 23 and nothing is different.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

bradatar said:


> Lol and someone said this subforum wasn’t toxic
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This thread is like ignore fishing for me actually


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

I'm more worried about them pushing Spears/Brandi/Hangman then I am with them themselves going over. They're the stars, they should be going over.


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

AMERICAN NIGHTMARE said:


> I predict we see a Bucks split with Nick Jackson turning on his brother/being the heel and winning the AEW Championship at least once.


lol @ the Bucks winning a world title. Could you imagine? The company would go bankrupt the following day.


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

AEWMoxley said:


> lol @ the Bucks winning a world title. Could you imagine? The company would go bankrupt the following day.


Well obviously it would be after some buildup to establish Nick as a singles heel.


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

AMERICAN NIGHTMARE said:


> Well obviously it would be after some buildup to establish Nick as a singles heel.


I honestly thought you were joking when you posted that, but it sounds like you were being serious.

You can't build up either of these guys for a world title run. Ever. They aren't main event material.


----------



## J0nMoxley (May 27, 2019)

I mean they are the first top crop of stars so they have to build off wins. It better they start off dominant than starting to push themselves when someone who not apart of the elites start finding themselves.


----------



## 304418 (Jul 2, 2014)

The Young Bucks in their interview with Chris Van Vliet said Tony is the booker with the final say. So, take it up with Tony, not the Elite.


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

I was concerned this might happen and they should be big stars on the roster making their losses mean something but they shouldn't look like HHH 2.0 either.


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

To be fair, I've always had that feeling that Cody will put himself over too much. Idk, who's deciding on pushing wrestlers, some say it's Khan, but who really knows. Cody ate the pinfall last night, though. He is alright, but I really hope they won't put him above the likes of Jon Moxley, Kenny Omega, MJF and a few others. AEW needs to show that Cody and Bucks are not the Triple H's of AEW.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

RBrooks said:


> To be fair, I've always had that feeling that Cody will put himself over too much. Idk, who's deciding on pushing wrestlers, some say it's Khan, but who really knows. Cody ate the pinfall last night, though. He is alright, but I really hope they won't put him above the likes of Jon Moxley, Kenny Omega, MJF and a few others. AEW needs to show that Cody and Bucks are not the Triple H's of AEW.


According to reports Khan has the final say on wins and losses. Hes the data geek so hes into the whole aspect of this.


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Chan Hung said:


> According to reports Khan has the final say on wins and losses. Hes the data geek so hes into the whole aspect of this.


Well, they are obviously still friends with Cody and Bucks, they had this whole idea of a promotion together, wouldn't surprise me if they went into it for themselves. I just hope they won't go into it too much. Like I said, Cody is good, but no way he's better than guys I mentioned. I don't care much about Young Bucks and Brandi, but this sudden Brandi push tells us she's gonna be the Charlotte of AEW, and that's a pretty bad look.


----------



## The Masked Avenger (Apr 18, 2018)

RBrooks said:


> Well, they are obviously still friends with Cody and Bucks, they had this whole idea of a promotion together, wouldn't surprise me if they went into it for themselves. I just hope they won't go into it too much. Like I said, Cody is good, but no way he's better than guys I mentioned. I don't care much about Young Bucks and Brandi, but this sudden Brandi push tells us she's gonna be the Charlotte of AEW, and that's a pretty bad look.


"sudden Brandi push"? What in the hell are you talking about? She won one match over an equally shitty wrestler by cheating and suddenly she's Charlotte? Dude stop drinking this nepotism kool-aid bs. The Elite are the biggest stars period. they are going to win more than lose. Build the brand and build up other stars first before your current stars start losing more.


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

We've had 4 shows.

Calm. Down. And. Be. Patient.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

RBrooks said:


> To be fair, I've always had that feeling that Cody will put himself over too much. Idk, who's deciding on pushing wrestlers, some say it's Khan, but who really knows. Cody ate the pinfall last night, though. He is alright, but I really hope they won't put him above the likes of Jon Moxley, Kenny Omega, MJF and a few others. AEW needs to show that Cody and Bucks are not the Triple H's of AEW.



Cody has only won one in three matches. Had a draw and took the pin on another. Are we even paying attention?.


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

TheMaskedAvenger said:


> "sudden Brandi push"? What in the hell are you talking about? She won one match over an equally shitty wrestler by cheating and suddenly she's Charlotte? Dude stop drinking this nepotism kool-aid bs. The Elite are the biggest stars period. they are going to win more than lose. Build the brand and build up other stars first before your current stars start losing more.


:lol calm down, no need to outright attack me like this. She won a match while being associated with Awesome Kong. That's a pretty good consideration of a incoming push. 



V-Trigger said:


> Cody has only won one in three matches. Had a draw and took the pin on another. Are we even paying attention?.


As I've said, he got pinned last night, so I do pay attention. I've just expressed my concern that he is gonna eventually be above guys that a better than him.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Verbatim17 said:


> The Young Bucks in their interview with Chris Van Vliet said Tony is the booker with the final say. So, take it up with Tony, not the Elite.


And what does Kahn really know about booking a wrestling match? I´m pretty sure that he takes advice from The Elite in that regard.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

yeahright2 said:


> And what does Kahn really know about booking a wrestling match? I´m pretty sure that he takes advice from The Elite in that regard.


A hell of a lot, actually. Guy knows feuds inside n' out from feds you probably haven't heard of!


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

RBrooks said:


> Well, they are obviously still friends with Cody and Bucks, they had this whole idea of a promotion together, wouldn't surprise me if they went into it for themselves. I just hope they won't go into it too much. Like I said, Cody is good, but no way he's better than guys I mentioned. I don't care much about Young Bucks and Brandi, but this sudden Brandi push tells us she's gonna be the Charlotte of AEW, and that's a pretty bad look.


What push?


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Outside of the Lucha Bros going over the Bucks at DoN I haven’t disagreed with a single match outcome. 

And even then it’s set up the blow off ladder match for All Out.


----------



## The Sheik (Jul 10, 2017)

Brandi shouldn't win anything. She shouldn't even wrestle, she's very bad.

Besides, most of The Elite are going to be top guys in this company, they're going to win most matches.


----------

